# 4.4 to 7.1



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

No, not upgrading, but moving things from one device to another.

Getting most things done simply by doing new installs. One I can't find is how to move bookmarks, history etc. in the AdBlock browser. Their Help System isn't too effective.

https://adblockbrowser.org/

I've got it downloaded and installed. Just need to move my stuff over.
:banghead::dance:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you tried Settings > Customize > Import from Android


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't see that anywhere, either in the ABP browser or the device itself.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Top right corner is there 3 bars or dots, if so try clicking on that to expand it.


----------

